
Ask HN: What email hosts do you recommend? - fvargas
I&#x27;m looking for an email host to use with my personal domains. What suggestions do you have and what about them has impressed you?
======
viraptor
Zoho is pretty good. Easy SPF and DKIM config guide + validation on their
site. Really nice webmail interface if you want to use it. I don't know if you
can do anything amazing with email service anymore. I think they basically
don't break anything I'd normally expect.

If you're interested in moving some apps to them as well, they do provide
other interesting services (I'm using invoicing and document storage)

~~~
fvargas
I was looking at Zoho earlier and I think they present themselves well. The
ones I've heard most about are Fastmail and Protonmail, especially on HN.

One of the good things I've read about Fastmail and Protonmail is they are
incredibly reliable and privacy conscious. Likewise, they seem to focus
primarily on email as opposed to Zoho which seems to offer a variety of
services aimed at businesses. I wonder if the email service offered by Zoho
for private email users holds up to that offered by Fastmail and Protonmail?

~~~
viraptor
Since you're asking in a response to my post, my take is: it's email, it's not
secure. Even if you use protonmail, most of your contacts will not, so the e2e
encryption didn't mean much. I don't trust any email provider and use either
pgp or communicators which do guaranteed e2e to everybody.

It's up to you whether you care about the extra protection like encryption of
data on their servers in your use cases.

